# mobile car valeting in the winter?



## phil46yam (Jun 7, 2012)

hi i started my own valeting business around 7 months ago which is realy going well but its going to be my first winter coming up and i am after some info on this from other business if possible? for example do you use different products or different methods due to the cold and does it have an affect on trade? thanks for your time


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Ill start ball rolling ...

When the ice freezes mid sponge/wash mit... Call it a day. Otherwise, grin and bear. Drain tank at night for total safety (really low temps) otherwise just empty all your hoses. Top tip, when you think they are empty they probably are not.

fill in morning unless your lucky enough to have a garage.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

absolute said:


> Ill start ball rolling ...
> 
> When the ice freezes mid sponge/wash mit... Call it a day. Otherwise, grin and bear. Drain tank at night for total safety (really low temps) otherwise just empty all your hoses. Top tip, when you think they are empty they probably are not.
> 
> fill in morning unless your lucky enough to have a garage.


Yep,all that plus drain your outdoor hose pipe cover up your outdoor tap and put your hose somewhere where it can't freeze. 
As for trade it depends what work you do,if you've plenty of regulars you should be ok but if you rely on the phone ringing then maybe not. 
You've probably only got about 6 or 7 working hours in a day so you need any polishing work done before 3ish as the car will get damp then and impossible to polish.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Good point about the outdoor tap, many a morning has started with me pouring kettle over tap and if necessary, a lighter and a can of lynx


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

phil46yam said:


> do you use different products or different methods due to the cold and does it have an affect on trade?


Yes a coat, big warm gloves and a hat 

All joking aside, the winter is what really divide the dedicated from the half hearted. Winter can be busy (provided you do your promotion right) but the main problem will be finding breaks in the weather good enough to carry out the work.

Products wise mainly the same as in the summer but its more about protecting your PW and tank from freezing.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Drain your pressure washer out and then some. I'd you park close to your house you can run an oil heater in there. I have a delonghi with various timers on it. I don't use it much, just when it's extra extra cold.

I would love to splash out on an eberspacher night heater. For around 1000 you can have this night heater fitted to your van and it will keep you ban toastie warm for you. It draws diesel from your tank. Around 5/6 quid a night if its really cold. Add some insulation (mainly roof) and you could be talking £3 a night.


----------



## giveus-alook (Oct 12, 2011)

I've used a pop up gazebo, to help keep the winter elements at bay, but that is depending if the weather isn't to rough. Ie strong winds heavy rain


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Weirdly enough I find winter can be my busiest time of year, I connect my hose to the indoor tap (warm) which makes it slightly better. Apart from that I store all my gear inside anyway in the warm. As for products, I find the products I have work well in pretty much any climate, just adjust your curing times and as said, make sure you do any polishing before the damp starts to set in as it becomes a big pain, also QD's/spray waxes can react differently in that they can smear alot so always have a couple bone dry towels to hand to give a secondary wipe down. I've had water freeze after washing (on the ground) which can be annoying so wear decent boots/shoes and wrap up warm, basically work safely :thumb: I actually quite like valeting in the winter as you keep cool


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

It's funny the whole balance of summer v winter. 

In summer people want their cars to look shiney so they can show off however they stay cleaner longer and many people take a trip to halfords to get some turtle wax and spend a Sunday on their rides.

In winter. There are less hours, the climate gets in the way however noone wants to do their car and they get manky almost instantly with all the salt on the roads.


----------

